
What Can’t Tech Money Buy? - wrongc0ntinent
http://nytimes.com/2016/05/29/opinion/sunday/what-cant-tech-money-buy.html
======
kelukelugames
"Philanthropy has the power to do a great deal of good, but so do tax dollars
allocated in an equitable democratic system. Perhaps it’s time to adopt a
Gospel of Government."

I trust Gates 10x more than the US government. I feel optimistic that Zuck
will prove himself. The other billionaires? Not so much. They will allocate
money more efficiently but will it go to the right causes?

~~~
smt88
The good thing about the US govt is that it can't operate with as much secrecy
as a private entity, nor can it operate without accountability.

I also disagree in theory about allocation efficiency. Govt is inefficient,
but so are humans and corporations. Look at the huge amount Zuck wasted trying
to fix NJ school districts without understanding the problem.

